# Asthma and Bronchitis



## tharal (May 17, 2014)

Hi,

Patient has Asthma and Bronchitis documented. When we go through the alphabetic index it will lead us to code Asthma with bronchitis 493.90 only...and also we cannot assign 493.90 with 490(bronchitis NOS) as per the excludes note under490. Do we need to code 493.20 for the above(Asthma with bronchitis) scenario?

any one please clarify!

Thanks for any help!

Thara L CPC H


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2014)

It will depend on the documentation of the specific form of asthma if it is documented as just asthma with bronchitis the the 493.90 code does code both conditions as unspecified which is why it is excluded from 490. If the asthma is documented as say extrinsic asthma the you May code the 493.00 with the 490 code


----------



## tharal (May 20, 2014)

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply.

Thara L CPC H


----------



## Nkeith (Apr 15, 2015)

What would you code if the Dr. Wrote " RAD/Bronchitis" would you code the 493.9? or would you code each separately?


----------

